

Classic oldies: Hunt the Wumpus, advanced cave topologies - Luyt
http://www.atariarchives.org/morebasicgames/showpage.php?page=181

======
Luyt
I think Hunt-the-Wumpus is one of the earliest computer games in which you
have to move from room to room as a player. And at the same time dodging
threats and finding treasure ;-)

In modern times, this concept is still the same in adventure and action role-
playing games. Take for example World of Warcraft: it's the same, but just
with a lot more eye candy.

